# Dutch Headwind Cycling Championships



## Ajax Bay (6 Feb 2022)

The Dutch Headwind Cycling Championships (in Dutch: NK Tegenwindfietsen) take place today.
These are annually Dutch cycling TT championships organised during storms (wind force 7 or higher).
Dutch 3-speed hub gear only - racing bikes are not allowed.
2020: 
View: https://youtu.be/doQOEhVMr-Q

Over 200 competitors, 5 mile course against the wind (obv) s on upright single-speed, Dutch-style bikes. TT interval start format; Record = 17:51
Oosterscheldekering Storm Surge Barrier the ultimate Dutch mountain.

View: https://youtu.be/bb_sozJb01Q

The championships are announced three days ahead of time when a storm is forecast. 30kn gusting up to 60kn this morning.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2022)

Ha ha - I like that! 

"[Dutch Dutch Dutch] Holy f**k! [Dutch Dutch Dutch]"


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2022)

I found another one... I have linked to 'the vomit area'! 



You have to love those _crazzzzy_ Dutch!


----------

